

The Return of Email Startup Acquisitions - aam1r
https://medium.com/@omar_w_qureshi/the-return-of-email-startup-acquisitions-fb0ce12a0c17

======
PeterWhittaker
This is an excellent idea. In fact, I'd love to see this expanded into a
complete dataset of acquisitions with at least the following data: major
subject area (e.g., email, storage, etc.), year founded, year bought, amount
bought for, number of total staff after one year, revenue after one year,
number of total staff at acquisition, revenue at acquisition).

This could be useful to detect broader M&A trends by subject area. (Which is
one possible way to decide on a business - by likelihood of M&A exit - not
necessarily a great way, but worth thinking about.)

~~~
ramoq
My next article will be on current state of un-acquired email startups. I'll
cover funding information, employee count, year founded. The funding
information alone would be quite useful.

As a side note: I predict that we'll see a significant increase in email
startups in the next 2 years.

------
noorie
It would nice if you could also show a chart/graph of which companies and
acquisition count. So I think Yahoo is leading the way close to 5 acquisitions
or so

------
whichdan
It would be worth mentioning Opera's acquisition of FastMail, and FastMail's
subsequent split from them.

------
lost-theory
Missing Mailgun & Rackspace.

~~~
ramoq
fixed. added Mailgun and FastMail.

